# Should I be worried?



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

I have so far found 4 dead shrimp in my tank well 3 as one of my sunkist was found dried out on the floor( i dont know how it jumped out). I have had one sunkist dead in my tank out of the blue but it was looking quite pale and today i have found two dead cherry shrimps. My tank is a community tank but i rarely see my fish harass the shrimps. one of my juvie cherries about 3/8 inches big was found ripped apart and i think that was my fishes but i had one 3/4 inch big cherry just die all limbs in tack and nothing seems to be wrong. what are the signs i need to look for that my tank might have something killing my shrimps one at a time?


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

Two days ago i did a 50% water change to my tank though. as i didnt have that many buckets i did the water with python and primed the amount of the tank method. my temp was only 1 degree lower than my set temp after water change as i got it as close as possible temperature wise. could i have killed them like that?


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Could be the stress from both the fish and the large water change. Shrimps need stable and safe water to live happily. Cherry will hardly die because of non-suitable parameters, at least not in a short period of time. Shrimps in community tank is hit and miss, when it misses, there's not much you can do other than add more cover for them, but even then, the it won't be the same.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Shrimp are quite handy at jumping.. I've found a few on the floor, from time to time. One of these days I'll get round to building screen tops for the tanks to prevent it. Short of putting some kind of cover on, I don't think there's any way to stop the occasional suicide jump.


----------

